# -



## jw (Aug 4, 2007)

-


----------



## Davidius (Aug 4, 2007)

Go to Start > Run and type in "msconfig." After pressing enter, choose the "Startup" tab from your System Configuration Utility. Search the list for the filename. You may need to expand the center column, "command," to see the filename itself if you can't see something that looks like it in the left column called "Startup Item." If you find it there, uncheck its box. If not, let me know and we'll try to think of something else.


----------



## Davidius (Aug 4, 2007)

Scratch that. Hold on.


----------



## Davidius (Aug 4, 2007)

Okay try this.

Go back to the Run prompt and type in "regedit" to open the Registry Editor. Then go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE > SOFTWARE > Microsoft > Windows NT > Current Version > Winlogon.

Once you've clicked on the "winlogon" folder, scroll down on the right and look for "Shell." Across from that you should see "REG_SZ" and then another entry in the right-hand column. What does it say there?


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 4, 2007)

It is a Windows update file executable installer. Try following this:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/555175

You also could download it from Microsoft:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...fc-5f56-4a38-b838-de776fd4138c&DisplayLang=en


----------



## Davidius (Aug 4, 2007)

fredtgreco said:


> It is a Windows update file executable installer. Try following this:
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/555175
> 
> You also could download it from Microsoft:
> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...fc-5f56-4a38-b838-de776fd4138c&DisplayLang=en



Fred,

I don't think his problem is that he's missing the installer. The real msiexec.exe file is in C:\Windows\System32. It may have been spyware that was removed but left a registry entry behind. That's why I'm having him do the above check. The solution was recommended on a forum I found by doing a Google search.


----------



## Davidius (Aug 4, 2007)

joshua said:


> Hmm...in that case, when I do the following:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even see a "REG_SZ"



Are you sure that you're in the "winlogon" folder? Almost every entry should have REG_SZ in the middle column. Make sure you're looking for "shell" on the left hand column and reg_sz in the middle column.

By the way, when I speak of columns, I mean on the right hand side of the dialog box. So on the left hand side you have folders and then on the right half of the dialog box you have three columns without any lines dividing them.


----------



## Davidius (Aug 4, 2007)

I have to be going. Here is the link at which I found what fixed it for one guy. Scroll to the very bottom of the page and his is the last entry. 

If that doesn't work, you could do some Google searches. When I worked at the IT office at school and got problems I hadn't seen before I was often able to find solutions through Google.


----------



## fredtgreco (Aug 4, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> I have to be going. Here is the link at which I found what fixed it for one guy. Scroll to the very bottom of the page and his is the last entry.
> 
> If that doesn't work, you could do some Google searches. When I worked at the IT office at school and got problems I hadn't seen before I was often able to find solutions through Google.



Agreed. But it also is possible for the msiexe file to be in either the Windows/system32 folder (where mine is) or the Windows folder


----------



## larryjf (Aug 4, 2007)

I would recommend running Spybot to get rid of it.

I would caution against doing a direct registry edit unless you know what you are doing. If you mess up your registry you could create a greater problem with your computer than the one you currently have.


----------



## bookslover (Aug 4, 2007)

joshua said:


> Thanks, Gentlemen. I'm gonna re-download it and see if that fixes it.



Bet yer sorry ya got rid of yer old Royal manual typewriter now, aintcha?


----------



## Davidius (Aug 4, 2007)

How's it going?


----------



## turmeric (Aug 5, 2007)

Maybe it's Mac time!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow....if none of that worked, I am at a loss!


----------

